# كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا ).. asmicheal



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*
كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس (ملف حلو جدا ).. asmicheal*​

هوة للامانة 
لما اقرا  الكتاب المقدس 
من سفر التكوين حتى سفر الرؤيا سوى عدد قليل من المرات 
وتوجد اجزاء اثيرة جدا على قلبى 

قرائتها اكثر 
منها 

سفر اشعياء 
سفر المزامير 
سفر الامثال 
سفر الجامعة 

رسائل بولس الرسول 
وبقية الرسايل 


الان اقرا 
قراءة تفسيرية 
من الاروع على الاطلاق 
ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى 



المهم 
فكرت بعدما قرات كتاب حول عدة طرق لقراءة الانجيل 

ان اقوم بهذا البحث 

ملف كبير 
لكن حلو جدا 
ووجدت كلامك كالشهد فاكلتة 


كل مداخلات الملف 
من قرائاتى على النت 
من عدة مواقع 
لاشهر واعمق من قرائوا الكتاب المقدس 


لو حبيتم تتابعوا 





*
لينك مباشر
*





:download:



=


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

متاااااااااابعه لاني محتاره اقري ازاي


----------



## Nemo (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

اه طبعا حابة ويبقى كتر خيرك لأن طريقة القرايه تخلى الواحد يداوم عليها ومش يتكاسل
ميرسى جدا لمساعدتك ومستنين  المزيد 
ربنا يعوض تعبك يا سكر


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

ببساطة 

اضع كتابى المقدس + الاجبية 
فوق الكمبيوتر 
ولا افتح الكمبيوتر قبل قرائتهما 




ببساطة 
اربط قراءة الكتاب المقدس بعمل يومى تزاولة بانتظام 

فوق وقبل المذاكرة شتاءا 

فوق الكمبيوتر صيفا 


ممكن ايضا قبل وجبة تتناوليها بانتظام  فطار  غداء  عشاء  لا تاكلى قبلما تنفذى قانونك الروحى 




كل يوم اكتبى التاريخ اعلى الاصحاح الذى تقراية 
وخدى الانجيل من التكوين الى سفر الرؤيا 

ممكن بالهامش تكتبى سؤال موضوع نفسك تعرفى اجابتة 
وتصلى 
تكلم يا رب فان عبدك سامع 
ومعاكى قلم حبر او رصاص 
تخططى على الاية اللى تحسى ان ربنا بيكلمك من خلالها 
ولو شاطرة تطلعيها بكراس جانبى 
ولو اشطر تحفظيها 

ليكون عندك حصيلة ايات تحفظك اكثر مما تحفظيها 

وهكذا 
تبقى جمعتى بين القراءة للمعرفة مع التامل مع الحفظ 

بعد ما تخلصى الانجيل كلة 
(ممكن اصحاح واحد يوميا بالترتيب من التكوين للرؤيا 
ممكن اصحاح عهد قديم + اصحاح عهد جديد يوميا )


ممكن تبدائى قراءة تفسيرية 
كتب ابونا تادرس ملطى لتفسير الانجيل اية بالروعة والعمق 
وسانزل عدة لينكات لها بهذا الموضوع 
تاخذى اصحاح واحد مع قراءة تفسيرة 


بصلاة اولا ثم بتركيز 


طبعا دى طريقتى البسيطة 

يا لا تابعوا معايا الروائع اللى ربنا بعتها ليكم وليا 


تابعوا 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

الانجيل كلة بصحة واحد ة 
لينكات مباشرة 
تفتح فور الضغط على رقم الاصحاح ​ 

*The Bible (on one sheet of paper)*​ 
*المصدر : http://www.jrsbible.info/bible.htm*​ 



:download:​ 
*كيف تقرأ الكتاب المقدس *
*الكتاب المقدس بالنسبة للقارئ*​ 

الكتاب المقدس يختلف عن كل كتاب أخر , لآن كل كتاب هو من وضع الإنسان , أما الكتاب المقدس فهو فوق أنة يحوى أقوال الله و وصاياه أقوال الله و وصاياه فان كل ما كتب فيه موحى به أيضا من الله , فالله في الحقيقة هو صاحب , و هو معطية للإنسان ليكون له طريقا إلى الحياة الأبدية . ​ 
و في العهدين , و لو إن الكلام و الحوادث و التاريخ و كل القصص تدور حول الإنسان , إلا أن الله هو الحقيقة المستورة , فالكتاب في الواقع يصف الله و يعلنه من خلال الحوادث . و لكن لا تكتمل الصورة في جيل أو في سفر و لا على طول المدى المتسع , فبمنتهى الضغط و الصعوبة استطاع الكتاب أن يعطى للإنسان صورة ذهنية بسيطة عن الله في مدى خمسة ألاف سنه , باحتكاكه المباشر مع الإنسان . ​ 
على أنه لم يحرم أي إنسان في كل جيل أن يلتقط بالإلهام شيئا عن الله كفاه و أشيعه , حتى ظن كل واحد في غمرة فرحة و ابتهاجه أنة عرف الله و احتواه , و لكن كل من حاول باجتراء العقل ان يرتأى فوق قامتة البشرية المحدودة لكي يبحث عن الله في ذاتة ليدركه في صورتة الكاملة , عجز و تحطم و خسر القليل الذي يناسب قامتة ​ 
فعسير على الإنسان كل العسر أن يدرك من لا بداية أيام له و لا نهاية , فالله كامل مدرك و لكن لا يدرك كمالة , و هكذا أيضا كل أعمالة . ​ 
و بجوار إعلان الله و تقديمه , يحاول الكتاب بكل الطرق أن يعد لقبول الله إعدادا داخليا , و إن كان في الظاهر يتراءى أن الإنسان يسعى نحو الله , و لكن الحقيقة المفرحة و العجيبة أن الله هو الذي يأتي إلى الإنسان , كمحب و أب شديد المحبة " إن أحبنى أحد يحفظ كلامي و يحبه أبى و إلية نأتي و عنده نصنع منزلا " ( يو 4 : 23 ) . لذلك يوصينا الرب أن نكون في قلبنا مستعدين لهذا المجئ المبارك " قلبي مستعد يا الله قلبي مستعد ." ( مز 57 : 7 ) . ​ 
و بذلك نرى أن الكتاب , فى مجموعة , يعلن الله سرا و يعدنا لاستقباله قلبيا , لنحيا معه منذ الآن , كعمل مسبق لما سيكون في نهاية الأيام حينما يشتعلن الله جهارا و نستقبله بوجه مكشوف لنحيا معه إلى الأبد .
*القارئ بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس . *


*القراءة نوعين : *


النوع الأول : و فيه عندما يقراء الإنسان , يجعل نفسه و عقله يسودان على الكلام , محاولا أن يخضع المعنى لإدراكه الشخصي , ثم يتحكم في المعنى بالقياس على المدركات الأخرى . 


النوع الثاني : و فيه عندا يقراء الإنسان يجعل الكلام في مستوى أعلى من نفسه , محاولا أن يخضع عقله للمعنى , بل و يجعل المعنى يتحكم فيه شخصيا كقياس أعلى لا يدانيه أخر . 


و القراءة الأولى تصلح لكل كتاب من كتب العالم , علمية و الأدبية . 
و القراءة الثانية لا غنى عنها و لا بديل لها بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس . 


فالقراءة الأولى تجعل الإنسان سيد العالم كوضعه الطبيعي . 
و القراءة الثانية تجعل الله سيد الإنسان , كخالق كلى الحكمة و القوة . 


و لكن إذا خلط الإنسان بين القراءتين يخسر في الوضعيين , فان هو قرأ العلم و الأدب كما يقراء الإنجيل , صغر الإنسان و انحصرت قدرته العلمية و اضمحلت هيبته في وسط الخليقة . 


و إن هو قرأ الكتاب المقدس كما يقراء العلم , صغر الله في عقلة و وجدانه و انحصر الإله و اضمحلت هيبته , أحس الإنسان في نفسه بسيادة وهمية على الإلهيات و هذا هو المحظور الذي وقع فيه ادم قبلا . 


*من نبذة "كيف تقرأ الكتاب المقدس" - للأب متى المسكين*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*


*كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس كلة *
*فى *​ 
*عام واحد *​ 
*:download:*​ 

*جدول منظم يمكنك من خلالة أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس مرة كل عام فهو يساعدك على تنظيم قراءة كلمة اللة يوميا ويمكنك أن تبدأ القراءة من أول يصلك فية هذا الجدول ويفضـل ان يكـون لك كتابك المقدس الخاص بك تدون فية ملاحظاتك خلال القـراءة اليومية وأن تضع خطا تحت الآية التى تحفظها ويفضل ايضا أن تخصص وقتا يوميا لقراءة الكلمة وتعظم الفائدة جـدآ عنـدما تطبق كلمة اللة عمليا فى الحياة اليومية ففـى الكتاب المقـدس الحل الـوحيد لكل مشاكل الحياة بل أن الكتاب المقدس هو المصدر الوحيد للأخبار السارة والـحياة السعيدة فـاذا اردت أن تبحث عن كنوز غالية الثمن عليك أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس وكلما اكثرت القـراءة والتأمل كلما زاد جوعك وشوقك الى كلمة اللة فالكتاب المقدس هو دستور المسيحى الذى ينبغى أن نلجـا الية فى كل امور الحياة وهو عكاز الغريب الذى يجب ان نستند علية فى كل الطريق وهو خريطة المسافر نحو الابدية السعيدة بل هو سيف المحارب ضد كل تجارب ابليس واعلم انة يوجد أعظم رجاء لأعظـم خاطى يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ويوجد اعظم خطر على أعظم قديس يهمـل الكتاب المقدس فهل تدرك اهمية كلمة اللة هل تحتمى فيها وهل تعتمد عليها وهل تقول مع ارميـا النبى:-*​ 


*(( وجد كلامك فأكلتة فكان كلامك لى للفرح ولبهجة قلبى )) ارمياء 15 :16*​ 

*وهل تقول مع كاتب المزمور:-*​ 

*(( شـريعـة فمك خـير لـى من الـوف ذهب وفضة )) مزمور 119: 72*
*وهل يكون شعارك:-*​ 

*(( ســراج لرجلــى كلامك ونــور لسبيلــى )) مزمور 119: 105*​ 








*




*​ 







*



*​ 



*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 







*



*​


المصدر​ 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bGLPvK7B_xsJ:christian-guys.net/vb/showthread.php%3Ft%3D66211+%D9%83%D9%8A%D9%81+%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%B1%D8%A7+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%82%D8%AF%D8%B3&cd=9&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​ 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*



كيف أقرأ؟؟؟

1-قبل القراءه ، ابذأ بصلاة أطلب من الرب ان يفتح ذهنك لتفهم كلامه ، وليرسل *لك* رساله خاصه *لك* تحيا بها ، ويمكنك أيضا *أن* تقول العبارة التي قالها صموئيل النبي ليسمع صوت الرب: " تكلم يارب لان عبدك سامع " 
( 1 صم 9:3)


2- ابدأ في القراءه ولا يشترط ان تقرأ جزءا كبيرآ (وليكن اصحاحا واحدا)..

فليس المهم هو الكم ، وانما هو *أن* تقرأ وتفهم وتشبع وتستفيد...


3-حاول وانت تقرأ *أن* تضع خطآ تحت الآيات التي تعجبك وتلمس قلبك..


4-لا تقرأ الكلام بسرعه، بل أقرا بتمهل حتي تستطيع *أن* تفهم ما تقرأ. 
وإذا قابلت أشياء لم تفهمها فحاول ان تسأل خدامك أو أباءك الكهنه...


5- بعد *أن* تنتهي من القراءه حاول ان تأخد تداريب بأشياء تنفذها في حياتك حتي تكون بذلك قد أستفدت من قراءتك للكتاب المقدس...


6-في النهايه صل الي الله بالنقطه المفيده التي خرجت بها ، وأطلب منه *أن* يساعدك في تنفيذها...


7-يمكنك *أن* تحفظ بعض الآيات وترددها اثناء يومك ، أو تكتبها علي ورق وتضعها علي مكتبك...




في بدايه علاقتك بالكتاب المقدس ، لا تخف أو تترك القراءه بسبب أنك لم تفهم كل شيء ، بل أحب الكتاب وداوم علي قراءته فهو كلام الله ، وهو يُغير منك ويعمل فيك...

" هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي. لا ترجع اليٌ فارغه بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح في ما أرسلتها له" 
(أش 11:55)..
​



المصدر 

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+كتابا+مقدسا+خاصا+بك&cd=1&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*


كيف أقرأ الكتاب المقدس قراءة يومية مستمرة غير متقطعة؟ 



الطرق التي تنظم قراءة الكتاب المقدس كثيرة، وإن دخلت المكتبة ستجد منها الكثير.. 


وإليك بعض الاقتراحات التي قد تساعدك على القراءة:


 *اكسر حاجز الخوف من الكتاب،*



 فاقرأه كله من الجلدة للجلدة مرة دون أن تقف عند شيء صعب أو شيء لا تفهمه.. مجرد ’اجري‘ داخل الكتاب. ضع خطوطاً أو علامات على الآيات التي تعجبك، وممكن في هذه المرحلة أن تستعين بكتب "مقدمات في الأسفار" للقمص تادرس يعقوب، أو للأنبا موسى، وأخرى للأرشيدياكون صبري محروس، وغيرهم، وهى بضع وريقات تعطيك فكرة عن السفر الذي تقرأه. 
 اقرأ أحيانا بصوت مسموع ولا تبالغ في الحفاظ على الورق.. خطط وارسم بألوان و ’ماركر‘ أو اكتب في الهوامش أو في نوتة جانبية.




 *ثبت وقت القراءة واربطه بحدث يومي معين..*




مثال: بعد القيام من النوم صباحاً أو بعد الاستيقاظ من نوم الظهر أو أي من هذه – و لكن يجب أن تكون منتبها. 
 إن أحسست بالنعمة تعمل فيك وباستمتاعك في القراءة، استغل هذه الزيادة في النعمة ولا تتوقف عن القراءة.



 *لا تقرأ دون أن تصلى *


بعمق صلاة قلبية تطلب حلول روح الله القدوس في هذه اللحظات وأن يفتح عيون قلبك لتفهم ما يريده الله.





الكتاب المقدس ليس كتابا يقرأ.. ولكنه *رسالة *يرسلها الله جديدة كل صباح فاقرأها بهذه الروح.. فاستمتع واستفد من هذه القراءة!​​ 

المصدر 

http://www.stmaryelgolf.com/faq/faq/2009-11-14-20-56-55


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

موقع رائع لدراسة الكتاب المقدس 

:download:


لينكات مباشرة وكلها ممتازة للتحميل 

:download:


 تحميل النص   الكامل ل الكتاب  المقدس 


http://st-takla.org/Holy-Bible_.html




خرائط الكتاب المقدس 

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Holy-Bible-Map-index-00.html





تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى 

+

تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى 



http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Tafseer-Al-Keta-Al-Mokadas-index.html






الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس


http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Creed-Dogma/Science-and-the-Holy-Bible/Bible-n-Science-00-Index.html


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

للتحميل 



الكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية 

برنامج القطمارس


*الكتاب المقدس للأطفال - نسخة سهلة تحتوى على صور لقصص الكتاب *


*كيف تقرأ الكتاب المقدس فى عام واحد*


*الكتاب المقدس المقروء - مدعم باللغة العربية و الإنجليزيه - إمكانية البحث عن كلمة أو جملة - إمكانية تدوين هوامش و ملاحظات*





كل هذا 

هنا 


:download:

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/holy_bible_software


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*



للملف بقية 
لو 
حبيتم 

تتابعوا 



:download:


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

مجهود رائع يا اسميشال

طبعاً هو مين لينا غير الكتاب المقدس

الك كل الشكر


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

لتحميل الكتاب المقدس 
المسموع 



:download:


http://www.freecopticbooks.com/bible_voice.htm​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

*قاموس الكتاب المقدس
Arabic Bible Dictionary*



هذا القاموس به جميع الأسماء و الأماكن في الكتاب المقدس، وكل ما هو مذكور بالإنجيل..  وبه سير شخصيات وحياة كل الأنبياء والرسل والقديسين وشخصيات الكتاب المقدس كلها..  إذا لاحظت أي أخطاء موجودة، برجاء إخبارنا بها وسنقوم بإصلاحها..  وكذلك إذا أدرت المزيد عن أي كلمة مذكورة أو أي تفاصيل أكثر أو خريطة المكان أو غيره..



:download:


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Bible-Dictionary/Kamous-Al-Engeel-index.html



​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

*كتب تفسير الكتاب المقدس*


هذا القسم هام جدا في الرد على الكثير من الأفكار، و التفسيرات الخاطئة للكتاب المقدس..  وهنا ستجد تفاسير أسفار الكتاب المقدس لأكثر من مُفَسِّر، مع مقدمات عامة..



:download:

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Tafseer-Al-Keta-Al-Mokadas-index.html


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 
اصلى 
ان يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة  لكل من يقرائة 

صلواتكم 

اختكم :asmicheal


----------



## youhnna (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

*مجهود رائع وجميل اسمشيال

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ولى مداخلة قصيرة

من المفيد جداااا عند قراءة الكتاب المقدس ان تكون على خلفية
جغرافية الكتاب المقدس حتى يكون ملما بمواقع الاحداث
فنون الرموز والكلمات والاشياء مثل
-المزمور الاول كشجرة مغروسة على مجارى المياة تعطى ثمارها فى اوانه وورقها لايذبل
وهى تشبيه للمؤمن المستمر فى نوال التغذيه الروحية واعطاء ثمر روحى
-كذلك يجدد مثل النسر شبابك دلاله على استمرارية القوة الروحية
الكتاب المقدس ملىء بالتشبيهات الرائعة والجميله التى يجب ان نتذوقها عند القراءة

ايضا نقرا الكلمة بتذوق وعمق (وجدت كلامك مثل الشهد فاكلته)كلام الكتاب المقدس كلام غذائى فيه شبع روحى وتعزيات كثيرة
بالاضافة الى التفاسير ولغة الارقام ومدلولاتها اشياء جميلة تؤخذ فى الحسبان عند قرائتها

فعلا اسمشيال مجهود رائع ومفيد تشكرى جدا عليه​*


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*



youhnna قال:


> *مجهود رائع وجميل اسمشيال​*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​
> *ولى مداخلة قصيرة*​
> ...


 


:download:


شكرا يوحنا 

دايما مشاركاتك 

عمق واضافة 

اصلى ان يكون الملف سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقرائة


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

ملف رااااااااااااااائع 
شكرا على الملف
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

*موضوع راااااااااااااائع تاسونى...
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كيف تقرا الكتاب المقدس  (ملف حلو جدا )*

*ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
نشكر تعب محبتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

